# Wade fishing trinity bay?



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Been hearing a lot about trinity bay fishing and wanted to try it out but never been or do i know any spots. Was wanting to wade fish and was looking for some pointers of areas to try out early morning. Can i get some help fishing gods? LOL Looking for trouts and reds.


----------



## Fishin24/7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Follow the boats or Try Jacks Pocket or just walk out there you'll see everyone out there. I just walk out there I have no boat but fishing is good all year long so I hear. My fishing buddy caught Limit on specks and some sheep heads and reds this pass weekend he said to watch out for boats lots and lots of boats. Good Luck


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

What road to people take out there?


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I have wade fished at Ft Anahuac. Just go to the boat launch and keep going. You will see people bank fishing and some wade fishing at the end of the road. Yes, be carefull of the boats. I had one guy showing off his big motor and almost ran over me and my boys. Luckily I saw and heard him coming. He must have been doing 50 MPH is three foot of water. Crazy.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

hotspots map is great if youre unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## Codet (Mar 24, 2012)

*It's not always the boaters fault*

That area of trinity bay is very shallow with narrow channels deep enough to run boats... and typically the boats (my boat) cannot get up in shallow water so i run on plane to where i can fish. But i do try to avoid fort anahuac because of the number of waders. When wading that area remember the closer to deeper water you get, the closer to boat traffic you get


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Try McCollum Park in Beach City. You can wade that area all the way to the Discharge Canal. Mainly sand bottom and shallow so boats are not as likely to run over you. Trout, redfish, and flounder in that area.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

water doc said:


> Try McCollum Park in Beach City. You can wade that area all the way to the Discharge Canal. Mainly sand bottom and shallow so boats are not as likely to run over you. Trout, redfish, and flounder in that area.


that park still open?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

all of the boats made the fish move to east bay.trinity bay does not have any trout, reds or flounder hardheads only.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bull Mullet and bull sheep head have overtaken Trinity and pushed most game fish west for the winter.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> Bull Mullet and bull sheep head have overtaken Trinity and pushed most game fish west for the winter.


Not to mention, it's very dangerous! It's full of Stingrays, Sharks, and Baytown people. If I were you I would go to the Refuge! And, bring you some skeeter spray.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

There are still fish in trinity..In fact, they are there all year around Lol..friend of mine fished Trinity few day ago and did well catching good numbers of solid trout and reds...look at hotspot map and get the idea of where to start fishing..not really hard


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

charlie23 said:


> that park still open?


Yes, McCollum Park reopened this year after hurricane repairs. It's nice, you just have to unload your gear at the bluff, then park outside and walk back. That shoreline of Trinity is good.

http://www.co.chambers.tx.us/Parks/McCollum.html


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

trinity bay sucks, and mccollum sucks too, you have to fight off 50 mexicans to even fish there, and hope you come back to a car that is not broken into. Just go to west bay, a lot easier to walk in over there, plus everyone knows that trout LOVE sand this time of year. Dummy. Lots of big *** sharks in trinity year round too, bull sharks especially. Also if you launch at thompsons you have to park 4 miles away even on a weekday and then get ticketed by one of baytowns finest. Yep, get off the internet and go to west bay. dummy.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, that was certainly educational...


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

goodwood said:


> hotspots map is great if youre unfamiliar with the area.


X2....you can pick one up at Academy or FTU.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Well, that was certainly educational...


Hahahahaha


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Cobrah said:


> Hahahahaha


Thank you. Geez, some of these guys just crack me up. No, that's not it, some of these guys just make me scratch my head....


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

Stay outta malibu lebowski!!!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, one of the best movies ever...


----------

